# IT jobs: Singapore or Sydney?



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

My Internet research (thru top job sites like seek.com.au , jobsdb.com.sg)
shows that Singapore IT job markets (specially for those in Siebel CRM consulting or SAP ERP consulting or Product Management) is better (in sense of number jobs) then Sydney.

Can someone share his opinion or experience?


----------



## krishna_aus (May 30, 2009)

If you want good quality of life and better pay, then Sydney is best option. If you have Australia PR, you can work for a contract and earn min AUD 800 per day.

In Singapore, tax is less, they wont pay you much and you have to work 10 to 12 hrs a day.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for your advise.

I have applied for Australia PR in April 2009.

Are you also in IT? I am in Siebel CRM but now a product manager.

I have found very few Product Management jobs in Australia compared to Singapore. Your opinion?

Manish


----------



## krishna_aus (May 30, 2009)

yea, I am a Siebel Consultant. There are very few product management jobs in Aus. Market is very good for Siebel


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great to know you are also a Siebel Consultant. I worked as Siebel Consultant for 4 yrs but now product manager for Fusion CRM (future CRM product from Oracle which will replace Siebel eventually)...I heard there are lot of opening for Siebel Consultant in Accenture Singapore..You know anything about that?


----------



## krishna_aus (May 30, 2009)

I dont have any idea abt that. Singapore companies will give first preference to PR or Citizens. If they are not able to get people, then they will sponsor employment pass.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Judging by this thread : 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/23504-visa-quota-reached-2009-a.html

I am not expecting Australia visa this year. I have just applied on 24th April.

So planning to hunt Siebel Consultant positions in Singapore.

Can you suggest you companies to shot for?

My id is bhattmanish at gmail dot com


----------

